# Do you use bedding in your horse trailer?



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Most people in Australia have double horse floats with entry off a rear ramp, and a rubber anti-slip floor mat. The platform of the trailer slopes very gently backwards so that urine drains onto the road via the little gap between floor and tailgate. Manure gets dealt with at destination, but usually sits behind the horse against the ramp, so the horses don't generally have their feet in it. It's the urine that would cause a possible respiratory issue, if the urea in it converted to ammonia especially, which you've all smelled in stables that haven't been mucked out well for a couple of days.

In those sorts of trailers, the inclusion of wood shavings or any other bedding would actually make the horses more likely to slip. The hooves on the anti-slip rubber make an excellent grip.

I have in the past seen horse bedding used in long-distance transporters, especially in foal boxes where they have room to move a little and where they can lie down (and they will). Those trucks didn't drain onto the road, so bedding was needed to soak up urine, and also used for comfort, in these longer trips.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

When I took Teddy to the vet, I covered the rubber floor with a nice thick bed of shavings, in order to absorb waste and provide a softer ride for them. The guy who was actually hauling us (it was his truck but the barn owner's trailer) was like, "Why did you do that? It makes it more likely for them to slip!"

They didn't slip, and it made it a lot easier to clean out afterwards, IMO. But food for thought for me. I hadn't thought about the possible respiratory issues.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Another here that has used bedding for long hauls of young stock. When hauling on a regular basis though - no, just rubber mats.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

I've never had my horses slip in my trailer with shavings.... I always have shavings in my trailer, easier to clean and I feel it's a little more comfortable. I've seen my horses slip in their stalls when I haven't put shavings in there yet and it's raining out, they have the same mats thats in my trailer. I have had a friend whose horse slipped when they left the window opened and it rained and they didn't have shavings, they always have shavings now. I've never had a respiratory issue and I've traveled long distances with them.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I put shavings in the trailer, even though there are rubber mats. 

My first trailer was a 16' bumper pull stock trailer with walls 3/4 of the way up and open slats (two ) at top. The shavings did not blow around and I would arrive with the same amount of shavings we left with. I personally rode in the trailer first, with my (then) spouse driving so I could make sure it was safe. 

Now I have an enclosed trailer, so no issues of shavings blowing around. 

Rarely do I have a horse that will urinate while trailering, but that nervous manure is sloppy wet and very slippery without shavings to absorb the liquid. 

Have seen lots of horses slipping on a trailer without shavings, none slipping with shavings. 

Also I do not want all that manure getting thru the mats and sitting on the floor of the trailer to rot the floor. I have a 22yr old and 21 yr old trailers with the original floors in them, still solid and strong. 


I always clean out the manure after every trip, but leave dry shavings in.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

For me it depends on how long the trip's going to be and are they likely to have to stand in the trailer for a long time. When I haul out to the vet breeding ranch, no, when I haul to a show out of state yes. Cross country hauls get DEEP bedding because, unless we stop for the night somewhere, I don't let the horses off the trailer during the trip. I don't worry about fumes, I have 6 big windows, 3 head and 3 butt side, plus vents in the ceiling the full length of the trailer. If it's just me and 1 horse, I'll stop for the night and sleep in my truck and leave the horse in the trailer but he's got all 3 compartments open for him, which makes a stall big enough for my largest horse to lay down, have a water and food area and a potty area. They're usually in better shape than I am after a long haul.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

We always have shavings in our trailer and our horses also always travel with a fly mask on - It keeps dust and debris out of their eyes and ears (we use masks with ears) The shavings offer extra padding and comfort from any road vibration and also help with clean up.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

@gottatrot I'm glad you asked this question. Seems like our hauler was maybe in the minority. Good to read everyone's opinions.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

No never have used shaving in trailer mats are anti slip. Trailer is cleaned out after every use. Last use in fall on a sunny day mats are pulled out. Everything is scrubbed clean from floor to ceiling. 

My horses rearly pee in trailer only poop so easy to clean. If they have to pee they wait till unloaded. Longest trips we make are 3 hours. Most are under 2 hours. So feel shavings aren't needed. 

If I was going to haul out of state, then I would probably put shavings in trailer. 

My trailer is fully enclosed windows in front of horse an behind. Air vents in roof. If I haul this time of year only roof vents get partly opened. Otherwise it makes it to cold drafty inside trailer, if windows in front or behind get opened.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't put bedding in. I have rubber mats.

On the rare occasion that a horse has to stay overnight in a trailer I bed it down, but strip it before leaving the next morning.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

In a 6 horse horse van/truck, yes we had shavings at the butt which was also the wall area as horses were backed into stalls for travel.
We used 1/3 of a 5cubic foot bag and that was more than adequate for the horses to poop in and mares to urinate in if needed. The geldings tended to relieve themselves outside where the mares would not.
Truck was cleaned at shipping destination and again point of origin where bedding was refreshed as needed.

In either of my trailers, no...
I have a fully matted trailer, either one of them.
I don't know about other peoples trailers but mine drains either out the rear or through the slat openings in my wood floor. I don't have a aluminum floored trailer or one completely sealed for this reason...drainage.
Runny poop made during travel by the time I reach my destination most of the liquid mess has already dissipated and drained off...so you're left with poop to scoop and dump.
A thorough washing out of my trailer is done if defecation by the animal has taken place...mats cleaned, brushed & soaped then rinsed thoroughly and flipped up so the floor can have the same treatment and a drying cycle for that too... 

If my trailer is really bad from the haul I strip the mats and power-wash the entire inside and the mats are done in the grass both sides and braced to dry against the fence in the sun....trailer left open to dry completely for a day or so then reassembled.
I've watched my horses slip on the shavings that cover their stall entry door matted area so no way am I adding that chance to moving vehicle where they do shift their weight to remain upright with road conditions let alone driving conditions during travel.
I'm not sure if it is something I do differently, maybe wrong, but the few times I tried shavings in my trailer my horses back had shavings on it when we reached our destination...that is swirling debris I don't want my horses to have to deal with when contained in a moving trailer.
So we don't do shavings...
The big commercial rigs I've seen straw used or very large shaving chips but shavings like I use in my stalls at home that are absorbent...nope, near never.
I truly think shavings on a trailer is a personal choice and decision...no right or wrong, some have pitfalls some not...do your research and make the choice right for you and your animal(s).
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Nope, never used shavings. The mats are anti-slip as well. My horse doesn't usually pee in it, just poops but I clean it out after each haul. Our trips usually are 30mins-1hr max, so not really necessary to use bedding.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

For longer journeys - yes.
Horses are more likely to pee if there's a bedding underneath them - they rarely choose to pee on a hard floor and on a long journey you want them to pee.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I use shavings, although my friends (as on this board) are 1/2 and 1/2. I used to NOT use them, but my horses do pee in the trailer (Star never did, but Pi certainly does) and I hate it splashing back up on her. I have never had a horse slip on them, but there is that risk. And, as @horselovinguy mentioned, they can get it all over them during a ride. But I still like using them.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

I never use shavings in the trailer. It only makes it more slippery!
But, I do use them in my van. It has antifatiuge mats, which let's them grip through the shavings.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

My trailer always has shavings in it. My horses always pee & poo in the trailer and it helps absorb some of the moisture. I pick the shavings after every use and leave the clean/dry shavings. 

I trailer year round; it is nice having shavings in case I arrive somewhere and the footing is a bit slippy - I will fork out some shavings onto the ground to give a bit more traction for the horses. 

I don't worry too much about airborne dust; I have roof vents and windows in my trailer.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I use some shavings plus I have rubber mats — I put the shavings on the back side of the trailer to catch waste materials should it happen and it really does help to prevent splashing on either horse or wall. After a trailer ride, I clean up and replace with fresh shavings. I have not had any problems with shavings whipping about but I do have screens on my windows so perhaps that is enough to prevent internal breezes of sufficient volume to blow shavings about.

I have no solid scientific foundation to this next comment but, of the two, I believe straw to have a much higher slip factor on a trailer floor than shavings so I prefer not to use it if I can avoid it. Straw stalks are hard and shiny and just look slippery.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

cbar said:


> I pick the shavings after every use and leave the clean/dry shavings.


If I do that my trailer will be overrun with ants in less than a week -I can spray under the trailer and on the wheels as much as I want to - within a week the shavings are MOVING 

I have used shavings and no shavings - not sure which was more slippery. If the mats get really wet, they can be slippery...
If I haul just out to the local trails I don't put shavings down. If we travel longer, I add shavings to absorb some of the deposits :wink:


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I have mats but put down some pine shavings anyway. If it's warm, I'll dampen them with the hose, and it does help keep the trailer a little cooler. Take a ride in your trailer and see if the bedding blows around. I thought it would in mine, but it doesn't, and the horses appreciate being able to urinate without getting splashed.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

My geldings ALWAYS pee in the trailer, so I have tons of shavings in it. I have an aluminum slant load trailer with mats. I like the shavings b/c it can absorb most of the urine. I clean it out after every haul. Pull mats and pressure wash really good once a year. 



I also haul my horses with fly masks, with ears and long nose coverage, to help keep as much shavings and dust out of their airways as possible. It really does help.


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

My trailer has rubber mats. I don't use shavings nor straw. Never used wood shavings, but straw made my horses slip.


beau159. Have you ever considered teaching your horses to pee on command?


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses, everyone. I am leaning toward using shavings in my trailer and just making sure my air flow doesn't stir them up.


----------

